# don't know how to make make-print-version.c



## bagas (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello.
An error occurred while rebuilding the world.

```
# cd /usr/src/ && rm -rf /usr/obj/
# make -j6 buildworld
.....
......
.......
22267 all allocated states,     127061 all allocated arcs
42153 all allocated alternative states
12181 all transition comb vector els, 54063 all trans table els
54063 all min delay table els
    0 all locked states

  transformation: 0.009075, building DFA: 0.715624
  DFA minimization: 0.075583, making insn equivalence: 0.001432
 all automaton generation: 0.851842, output: 0.081812
rm -f .depend
mkdep -f .depend -a    -I. -DGCCVER=\"4.2\" -DIN_GCC -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/config -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libdecnumber -DGENERATOR_FILE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -std=gnu89   /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/errors.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genattr.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genattrtab.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genautomata.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/gencheck.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genchecksum.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/gencodes.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genconditions.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genconfig.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genconstants.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genemit.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genextract.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genflags.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/gengenrtl.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/gengtype.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genmodes.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genopinit.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genoutput.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genpeep.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genpreds.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genrecog.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/gensupport.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/ggc-none.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/print-rtl.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/read-rtl.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/rtl.c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/vec.c gengtype-lex.c gengtype-yacc+%DIKED.c insn-conditions.c min-insn-modes.c gencondmd.c
cc -O -pipe -I. -DGCCVER=\"4.2\" -DIN_GCC -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/config -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libdecnumber -g -DGENERATOR_FILE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -std=gnu89   -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c /usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/genchecksum.c
cc -O -pipe -I. -DGCCVER=\"4.2\" -DIN_GCC -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DPREFIX=\"/usr\" -I/usr/obj/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../cc_tools -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcc/config -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libcpp/include -I/usr/src/gnu/usr.bin/cc/cc_tools/../../../../contrib/gcclibs/libdecnumber -g -DGENERATOR_FILE -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -std=gnu89   -I/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/lib -o genchecksum genchecksum.o errors.o libiberty.a
===> kerberos5/tools (obj,depend,all)
===> kerberos5/tools/make-print-version (obj)
===> kerberos5/tools/make-roken (obj)
===> kerberos5/tools/asn1_compile (obj)
===> kerberos5/tools/slc (obj)
===> kerberos5/tools/make-print-version (depend)
make: don't know how to make make-print-version.c. Stop
*** [depend] Error code 2
1 error
*** [build-tools] Error code 2
1 error
*** [_build-tools] Error code 2
1 error
*** [buildworld] Error code 2
1 error
```


```
# cat /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh | grep -A2 TYPE=
TYPE="FreeBSD"
REVISION="9.2"
BRANCH="RELEASE-p10"
```


```
# uname -rm
9.2-RELEASE-p5 amd64
```


```
# svn update /usr/src/
Updating '.':
At revision 269778.
```


```
# svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.2 /usr/src
Checked out revision 269778.
```
If you start the rebuilding of the world so (`make buildworld`), then everything is fine.
Correct this error.


----------

